# MAXIMUM Picture size is 800 x 600



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This rule, which has been in place since the board was created, is designed to make the board run faster for those with slower connections and those using handheld devices.

I will add detailed instructions on how to use internet options to resize your pictures (for those that don't have Photobucket or photo editing software).


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Bumping up to bring to the attention of new members as there seems to have been quite a large number of oversized pics being posted lately. 
Oversized pictures will re removed.


----------

